# FPoS and First Aid training



## pienk3029 (Mar 2, 2015)

FPoS (First Person on Scene Basic & Intermediate) training.

First aid Level 1 -3

First aid for kidz
hone:
At my venue in Centurion or I travel to you.

Price on request.

Tel: +27 (0) 72 874 3434 :roll:
[email protected] com / [email protected] .com



go to our Facebook page tactical knowledge mastery


----------



## pienk3029 (Mar 2, 2015)

*FPoS Training in SA*

FPoS First Person on Scene in SA with international accreditation with the Professional Bodyguard Association +27 (0) 72 874 3434


----------



## pienk3029 (Mar 2, 2015)

Professional Bodyguard Association in South Africa


----------



## pienk3029 (Mar 2, 2015)

International accreditation via BTEC and Pearson


----------



## pienk3029 (Mar 2, 2015)

BTEC Level 2 FPOS Intermediate training all over South Africa


----------



## pienk3029 (Mar 2, 2015)

new email [email protected]


----------



## pienk3029 (Mar 2, 2015)

new website www.the-pba-southafrica.com


----------



## pienk3029 (Mar 2, 2015)

Contact PBA SA for the new FPOS - I Spring Price structure, Erika, 0728743434


----------

